# Macquarie or ANU



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

This question is from my friend. She has received admission letters from Australian national and Macquarie univ and is wondering which one she should join for Masters in IT course. Specifically her question is about weight of degree in job hunt. Which univ degree with weigh more in her job search after studies or it will not matter at all? Thank you all for your time and great help!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Have no personal experience of either uni but this might help:-

Rankings of Australian Universities

Dolly


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ricks

Aussie employers don't care which uni a job candidate went to, they're happy with all of them. Your friend should pick the course that most appeals to her, or decide based on whether she'd prefer to live in Sydney or Canberra.


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

dunsford5678 said:


> ...decide based on whether she'd prefer to live in Sydney or Canberra.


Hmmm, tough choice!


----------



## AMCD82 (Feb 23, 2011)

The comment about no employers caring about which univerity a person went to is not true. The university tends to be a key differentiator for someone new to the job market. ANU is the top or joint 1st/2nd university in australia due in no small part to the high levels of funding they get from federal government. They tend to have a number of excellent faculties doing excellent research. Student numbers are a lot lower than many universities. Rather than it all being univerity wide you need to consider the course and faculty as well. You also need to weigh up the pros and cons of Canberra v Sydney.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your valuable responses this is what she replies: course content of both univ is almost same. she can always move to sydney after completing her degree for job. as ANU ranks higher and college reputation does matter she wud go ANU to study.. 

Appreciate your time!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

People get eye candy over ANU because of it's high ranking. In general though in Australia it's not even in the top 10 in Australia.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Weebie said:


> People get eye candy over ANU because of it's high ranking. In general though in Australia it's not even in the top 10 in Australia.


So could you tell me what are the top 10 univs of Australia and which agencies have nominated them? Thanks!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

ricks1088 said:


> So could you tell me what are the top 10 univs of Australia and which agencies have nominated them? Thanks!


These are the top 5 and this is undisputable

Melbourne
Sydney
UNSW
Monash
Queensland


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Weebie said:


> These are the top 5 and this is undisputable
> 
> Melbourne
> Sydney
> ...


I did a Masters at the University of Melbourne, it's a good institution.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Andrew Landin said:


> I did a Masters at the University of Melbourne, it's a good institution.


University of Sydney and Melbourne are undoubtedly very good! they also rank high on US News ranking along with ANU.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

University of Melbourne is easily the best University outside of North America and Britain.

ANU is good for research other than that it's not different than Macquarie (which is a good school realistically a top 100 school even though the US biased research rankings say otherwise)

Look into the individual courses personally I would do Macquarie basically because your in Sydney and It won't make a difference to your job prospects either way.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

US BIASED research ranking does not say otherwise. Macquarie is definitely in top 100. I will pass all your valuable advices to her!


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

US BIASED research ranking does not say otherwise. Macquarie is definitely in top 100. I will pass all your valuable advices to her.


----------

